# Is this one a fire fish?



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Got this one from a chain store, was in a mixed tank for regular $. It's just under 2".
So, does it look like a fire fish to you?
Thx.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

You got that right


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Fire fish? Not sure what that is... 
This fish looks like the typical line-bred hybrid peacock (called "Dragon's Blood," "Sunshine," etc.).
I am willing to bet my foot that it's hormoned if it's that colorful at 2".


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I believe it is just another name besides "Dragon's Blood," "Sunshine," etc. I too, think it was very likely hormoned, although I wouldn't bet my body part on it.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Fire fish? Not sure what that is...


Fire Fish
Dragons Blood
Strawberry
Tangerine
Poseidon
Sunburst
Neon Red
Red Regal
Super Red
Flame
Super-Ultra-Hyper-Magic-Flying-Redder-Than-The-Reddest-Red-Peacock.

They're all the same... ok, I made up that last one.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Joea said:


> dielikemoviestars said:
> 
> 
> > Fire fish? Not sure what that is...
> ...


Don't joke Joe I'm sure there's somebody in Thailand working on that exact strain right now


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Rift485 said:


> Don't joke Joe I'm sure there's somebody in Thailand working on that exact strain right now


Ironically enough, that name has as much merit as all the rest. I may just stick with that! :wink:


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thx much for the info.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've noticed it colors off quite a bit during the night, and turns red again after the light comes back. Does that indicate the little guy was not heavily juiced as I thought, perhaps?
Thx.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There's really no way of knowing how much a fish has been hormoned. Different hormones and different fish can have different displays of colour.

To me, the long finnage on such a small fish, is more of an indication of homones being used than its colour. Colour, hormoned or otherwise, can decrease and intensify with changing moods.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you for the opinion. I read somewhere that hormoned specimen won't be able to change to stressed color until it wears out. Finage is another indication but my experience is limited...


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

NZ1001 said:


> Thank you for the opinion. I read somewhere that hormoned specimen won't be able to change to stressed color until it wears out.


Likely not to the degree of a naturally coloured fish. The difference between your two pictures is negligible. If you see the colour fade substantially after a few weeks and remain that way, you can pretty much conclude that hormones were used.


----------

